# City of the Spider Queen - The Adventure



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

First a few posting rules.
Dialogue in *"quotes and bold"*
Thoughts in _intalics_.
Actions in *asterisks*.
OOC in the end of the post, marked with OOC: Or such before.
Colors are ok, but use colors that are readable. Also, red and blue  I'll be using for combat information, so please do not use those colors.

I'll do the die rolling. If you don't specify that your character does something, like searching for traps, I'll assume it doesn't do it. Also, when in combat situations, I'd appreciate all relevant info in your first combat post, marked as OOC. Info such as AC, saves, attack bonuses etc are relevant. 
And lastly, more important than all the above, have fun!


The cast:
Ionna Lazar, a Female Human Monk1 / Sorcerer4 / Ur-Priest2 / Mystic Theurge 3 - Played by Nepthys.
Kemble Willowbrook, a Halfling Rogue1 / Cleric9 - Played by Wgreen
Flar Laviits, a Male Sun-Elven Swashbuckler3 / Fighter2 / Dervish5 - Played by Tyreus
Donedal Narion, a Male Dwarven Fighter1 / Ranger9 - Played by Ranger Rick
Chance, Male Human Ninja2 / Ranger2 / Cleric1 / Chameleon5 - Played by Gabrion


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morn's*

*Day 1*​
You have recieved an urgent summons to the hall of Lord Randal Morn, ruler of Daggerdale. Randal Morn has governed the war-torn dale for more than four years now. Under his wise guidance, much of the damage done by the decades-long Zhent occupation has been repaired, and the folk of Daggerdale have begun to prosper again. The heroic story of Randal Morn's resistance against the Zhents and the restoration of his throne is widely known throughout the Dalelands.

The Lord of Daggerdale does not stand on ceremony, and he personally greets you at the doors of his hall. Leading you to a comfortable study lined with bookshelves, he calls for refreshments. *"I thank you for coming so quickly,"* he begins. *"You are here at my request, one and all of you because of your reputations. Either it be for your unquestionable skills and bravery during the recent wars," * he eyes Chance and smile warmly at the master of disguise. *" or riding worgs and killing goblins, you are all known to me."*  He eyes all of you in turn. *"Well, I think I have a problem that needs solving, and I think you will be able to help me."*


The Lord empties his mug before continuing. *"Seven days ago, a band of drow raided several farms and freeholds about ten miles south of here. A number of people were killed, and the marauders caused much damage. Local militia tracked the drow band to the vicinity of an old set of crypts on the western edge of the Dagger Hills. Rumor has it that those crypts conceal an entrance to the Underdark."*  he pauses, either for dramatic effect, or to let the information sink in.

*"Three nights ago, the drow raiders returned and caused even more damage. I think the time has come for some experienced and capable adventurers to put a stop to these raids. We havn't had trouble with drow in Daggerdale for hundreds of years, and I have no idea hat has stirred them up now. Can you help me?"*
Randal leans back in his chair and sighs deeply. The mantle of Lordship seems to weigh heavily on him at this moment.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

*"Aye mi Lord, if it is drow killing you want"*...*spits*...*"than I am your man.  I will gladly go forth and hunt those beasties down till they are all exterminated.  When shall I start and do you have any items to bestow upon us?"*


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

*"Hold on, friend dwarf,"* says Kemble, placing a hand on Donedal's arm.  He fixes a stern gaze on Morn.  *"From what I've heard of the dark elves, they're the most fierce, cunning, and cruel creatures on -- or under -- the face of the earth.  Their skill with sword and spell are feared throughout the land.  And you want us, a ragtag bunch of mercenaries and soldiers, to ride into the Underdark -- their homeland, which they know better than we possibly could -- and make them stop being so naughty?  What you ask of us is suicide."*  A wry grin curls his lips.  

*"Sounds like fun.  When do we leave?"*


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

The man Randal glanced at when refering to the recent wars, a strong looking fellow dressed in forset garb with a bow over his back says, *"Good to see you again Randal, though I wish the reason for our meeting was more pleasant.  I was just about to return to Cormathor when your messanger reached me.  You know I don't have a problem fighting drow with all the trouble I've seen them cause.  Plus I figure with all the work it was to take this place back from the Zhents, I have an interest in helping to get daggerfall back up on its feet."  *

The man turns to look at the others gathered here and he takes a moment to size each of them up.  He makes a half bow and says, *"I'm Chance, forest ranger from Cormathor.  I can't say that I've met any of you before, but if you're good enough to get a personal invite from the lord of Daggerdale, then it's a pleasure to meet you."*  He turns back to Randal, *"I can't speak for the rest of these men, but give me some more details and I'll be ready to go as soon as you like."*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

*Donedal Narion Ftr 1/rgr 9*



			
				wgreen said:
			
		

> *"Hold on, friend dwarf,"* says Kemble, placing a hand on Donedal's arm.  He fixes a stern gaze on Morn.  *"From what I've heard of the dark elves, they're the most fierce, cunning, and cruel creatures on -- or under -- the face of the earth.  Their skill with sword and spell are feared throughout the land.  And you want us, a ragtag bunch of mercenaries and soldiers, to ride into the Underdark -- their homeland, which they know better than we possibly could -- and make them stop being so naughty?  What you ask of us is suicide."*  A wry grin curls his lips.
> 
> *"Sounds like fun.  When do we leave?"*




_Just as Donedal was about to yell 'yellow belly coward',_ he heard Kemble's enthusiasm and *grinned liked a Cheshire cat.*

Upon hearing Chance’s words of delay and caution, Donedal speaks up. *"We are to go kill Drow, what more details do you want?  I understand wanting supplies, but ‘details’ sound like the words of a diplomat or a yellow belly coward….Bah! I have heard of your exploits, but they sound like the exploits of a sniveling coward who hides behind his mother’s apron strings.”*

Donedal turns to Lord Morn, *"Sire, open up your special armory to Kemble and I and we will do much to minimize this Drow scourge."*


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 8, 2005)

*Flar stands from his leaning position, smirking at his companions comments* *"If we are to go into the underdark, we are going to need a way to see in the darkness. Lights would mark us all too clearly to predators and the drow. Did you have something in mind to help us in the dark, Lord Randal?"*


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

Kemble rolls his eyes.  *"Guys, the gnomes invented these weird new devices called 'torches,'"* he quips.  *"Kidding, kidding.  Seriously, though -- we've got swords, we've got axes, we've got bows...let's put them to use, already!"*  Mischievous excitement gleams in the halfling's large eyes.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Upon hearing Chance’s words of delay and caution, Donedal speaks up. *"We are to go kill Drow, what more details do you want?  I understand wanting supplies, but ‘details’ sound like the words of a diplomat or a yellow belly coward….Bah! I have heard of your exploits, but they sound like the exploits of a sniveling coward who hides behind his mother’s apron strings.”*




Hiding a grin, Chance responds, *"I'm not sure which exploits you're talking about friend, I've lived most of my life as a fighting ranger, trained by the elves of Cormanthor.   I'm sure Randal will confirm that I fought bravely against the Zhents, even when my mother wasn't around."* After this comment Chance can't keep from cracking a small smile as he continues, *"Maybe you would understand my request for 'details' a bit better if I put it in language more suitable to you. Perhaps 'point us in the right direction' is a more appropriate way asking for details?"* 

OOC:
[sblock] No offense RR, but I don't think many people actually have heard of Chance's background.  People who have worked with him for some time (like Randal), know some of his secrets, but since he operates under different names if he has to play a different role, few know that he actually has the skills he does.  As far as people he fought with knowing about him, they simply know that he could do a lot of different things.

Amor, if I need to bluff to convince people I'm just a ranger then go ahead and make the roll.  I don't mean to be a bad sport, but I think it would be better if people got to know Chance for who he is as we played along together.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> ......*"Maybe you would understand my request for 'details' a bit better if I put it in language more suitable to you. Perhaps 'point us in the right direction' is a more appropriate way asking for details?"*







			
				Lord Morn said:
			
		

> *"......Local militia tracked the drow band to the vicinity of an old set of crypts on the western edge of the Dagger Hills. Rumor has it that those crypts conceal an entrance to the Underdark."*




Diplomancy +0 *"Chance, clean out your bow wax hole (ear).  The good Lord Morn told us those details.  It is in the Dagger Hills you deaf igiot.  You are a tracker, we need not need to know any of these details you ask.  What we need are....light sources that allow us to pierce the gloom without announcing our location.  We need weaponary that can easily slice through the scum.  We need armor to protect us from their nasty spells and traps, and lastly, we need the balls to bring the good fight to them.*

*Winks and grins at chance*


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 8, 2005)

*"I was thinking of some magical means to see in the dark or perhaps even magical light that can only be seen by us. I for one possess no such means, so before we run into the darkness with steel and spell flashing, we may want to plan a little."* _By Corellon, how can these people mistake cowardice for wisdom so plainly and still draw breath?_


----------



## wgreen (Jul 9, 2005)

Kemble's small brow furrows in thought.  *"From what I've heard of these things, they can see in the dark -- just like dwarves, right?  Seems to me that whether we bring torches or magical night-vision whosie-whatsits, they'll be able to see us."*  The halfling shrugs and begins pacing around the room, looking for anything interesting -- or at least shiny.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 9, 2005)

*"A lit torch attracts much more attention then stealthily moving figures against the stone in a cavern."* Flar looks at the armored dwarf. *"On second thought, perhaps stealth won't be much of a concern for us..."*


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

As the dwarf insults him Chance begins to think, _well at least this one is spirited and ready to bash some heads.  It's just so difficult dealing with people who have such poor judgement though.  I'd love to see him head off toward "the western edge of the dagger hills" without any clue of were these crypts are."_

After listening to the discussion about light sources, he adds his opinion on the matter.  *I can't say I'm real fond of heading into the underdark with torches blazing, but we may not have a choice.  As Lord Randal just said, they haven't had any trouble with drow here for hundreds of years, so I doubt he has anything on hand to help us.  As the hafling pointed out though, even if we have to travel by torch, we still have blade and arrow to help us cut a path.  Not necessarily the best option, but maybe the only one"* He turns toward Randal with a hopeful but inexpectant look and says, *"Of course if I'm wrong and you do have anything that might aid us, I'd be happy to have it.  If not then all I need is a guide to take us to the crypts, or perhaps a map with their location marked."*


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 9, 2005)

*"Donedal seems to know how to follow cryptic directions, we can just follow him."* Flar winks at the dwarf.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

Cade Thorngage munches on the refreshments as he watches the show.  While watching the others insult and then wink at each other was entertaining for a bit, it was quickly becoming tiresome.  He groaned inwardly as he pictured the lot facing down some drow, shouting half-witted comments at them and then winking at each other some more.

Brushing the crumbs off his hands, the muscular little halfling ignores his future teammates, and walking past them, settles down in a chair next to Randal Morn.  Gesturing for him to lean over, he says into his ear, in a very low voice,

"So, what of it Lord Morn?  Will you offer any aid to help us take up this cause?"


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 9, 2005)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morn's*

Enjoying the friendly bantering, the Lord sits back with a slight smile on his face. When the talking somewhat subsides, he start speaking again. *"First of all, I never intended for you to enter the Underdark. What I need right now, is to find out who these drow are, what they intent is, and make an end to the raiding. This should not, as far as I am aware of, include a journey to the Underdark. As for Chance here,"* The Lord looks sternly at the boisterous dwarf for while talking now. *"I can assure you he is no coward. He faught bravely in my war, and was a great asset. Now, for some other issues. I have no weapons to aid you, neither do I have access to means for looking in the dark. However, I am willing to pay you six thousand gold pieces for supplies and what else you might need. I will also supply each of you with a mount for the trek to the crypts, if that is desired. What more...."* He seems somewhat lost in his own mind for a few seconds before continuing. *"Ah, yes. The local temlpe of Tyr is willing to heal you, if you need that. Tunfer the Stout, the priest, will be dealing with this issue."*

"*That should just about cover it, I assume. I will send for one of my rangers who tracked the drow to the crypts, he will lead you that way when you are ready."*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

Cade nods grimly. *"OK, you want us to ask them who they are and what they're doing before putting an end to them.  Got it.  About seeing in the dark, I'm guessing crypts are just as dark as the Underdark, so that will still be an issue. But 6,000 gp should help us there too."*

Turning towards the others.  *"So, 1,000 gp each?"*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

Pocketing his share of the money, Cade bows low to Randal Morn, saying *"Thank you, I will do what I can."*

Turning towards the others, he says *"If any of the rest of you accept Lord Morn's mission, meet me here in an hour. That should be enough time to buy additional supplies, yes?"*

Pulling his hood over his head, the halfling swaggers out of the room.  Leaping on his worg, he looks back for a moment, wondering if they will all come, or if any of them will decline Randal's request.  The worg surveys them also, its dark eyes glittering.  Then without another word the two dash off into the distance.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Gratefully accepting the money from Randal, and seeing Cade head off for supplies, Chance turns to the others *“I guess we’ll meet back here in an hour then.  I assume the guide you are providing will be here at that time,”* he says to Randal.  *“The way these raids have been spaced, I think it would be best for us to travel to the crypt tonight, since the drow could strike again at any time.  I’d hate to see more county folk killed by our delay.”
*

OOC:
[sblock]
A few questions/comments…

What time of day is it now?  I just kinda guessed that we could make it to the crypts if we start traveling ASAP, but if I’m wrong then maybe we should just stay the night and travel tomorrow.

About light:
1) Buying goggles of night is the only way I see to get permenant effective dark vision and they cost 12,000 gp.

2) I can cast the Darkvision spell on four people toward the beginning of each day, but it will only last for 10 hours.

3) I posted about this on the other thread, but I’m not sure anyone took note. 


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Light Generation: Fully 30% of magic weapons shed light equivalent to a light spell (bright light in a 20-foot radius, shadowy light in a 40-foot radius). These glowing weapons are quite obviously magical. Such a weapon can’t be concealed when drawn, nor can its light be shut off. Some of the specific weapons detailed below always or never glow, as defined in their descriptions.



As far as I can tell this applies to our weapons, so the whole discussion about  not using torches is kinda moot if any of our weapons fall into that category.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 9, 2005)

Ionna stands unmoving and silent, listening to the others speak with her eyes seemingly gazing into some distant and fashinating abyss, mirrored in the bottomless pools of her eyes. A small smile, disappearing as suddenly and causelessly as it appeared, is the only expression of emotion on her face. She has her own reasons for being here, and those reasons are enough.
*She accepts the money offered*, offers an infinitesmal nod of her head to Randal Morn and walks out of the building.

The girl, this pale and dark girl, little more than a child but cloaked in the shadows of Wisdom and Power, has begun her journey towards the end.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 10, 2005)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morn's*

*"I will see to it that Nillas will be present in an hour, yes." *

The Lord smiles warmly at all of you, hands each of you a bulging bag with the one thousand gold coins, and wish you luck on your upcoming task.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

Kemble accepts Lord Morn's payment with a smile, claps Dolarn on the back, and heads out into the city proper to make a few purchases.

OOC:
[sblock]Kemble buys three _potions of darkvision_ (3 x 300 gp = 900 gp), a hooded lantern (7 gp), another pint of oil (1 sp), four more days' worth of trail rations (4 x 5 sp = 20 sp = 2 gp), and two more sunrods (2 x 2 gp = 4 gp), pocketing the remaining (1000 gp - 900 gp - 7 gp - 1 sp - 2 gp - 4 gp = *86 gp, 9 sp*).[/sblock]


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 11, 2005)

Flar takes his bag of gold. *"I'll prepare and be back within the hour."*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Donedal, stops by the inn, downs a pint, than heads over to the potion shop and grabs some Bull’s strength potions, than goes to the inn & gets 2 pints to go. Walks over to the town fletcher, gives him a pint, shoots the bull for a half hour, leaves with some MW arrows and reports back to lord morn.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 11, 2005)

Flar will see if there is anyone selling magical items in the town. He is looking for an item of protection beyond his armor, such as a ring or amulet. He takes 2300 gold with him. If he finds nothing or cannot barter a price affordable to him, he will report back to Lord Randal.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 11, 2005)

Chance heads to the temple hoping they will have some healing potions for sale.  After this he returns to Randal's estate, ready to depart.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

Cade returns to Randal Morn's. Dismounting from his worg, he leans sits down against a nearby tree.  Chewing on a stalk of grass, the halfling pulls his weapons from his scabbard and sharpens them as he waits to see who will show up.  Fang paces in a wide circle around Cade, keeping an eye on the surroundings.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 12, 2005)

Kemble arrives back at Lord Morn's hall after a rousing bout of shopping, smiles broadly at Cade, and attempts to gently pet Fang.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 13, 2005)

*Day 1 - Outside Randal Morn's*

You all gather back at Randal's place after purchasing what you might need. Waiting outside is a gangly youth with three horses and two ponies. "Hey there, I'm Nillas. You're all ready to head out for the crypts eh? I tell you, it's a scary place allright. I grew up in the area, and my ma always told me stories about the skeletons and zombies haunting the hills. My ma did always tell stories like that, did she...."  His voice trail off.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking at all of the mounts he pulls out what he feels (handle animal +5) is a decent mount and lets the horse get familar with him (handle animal +5), than he loads his stuff and than imself on the mount.  "lets ride people."(ride +5)


----------



## wgreen (Jul 13, 2005)

Kemble checks on his pony, Lucky, and swings easily into his saddle.  He pulls from beneath his tunic a small silver pendant in the shape of a halfling's footprint and kisses it.  *"By the grace of Brandobaris, let this be an adventure to remember!"* he says earnestly, his eyes cast heavenward, a smile on his lips.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 13, 2005)

Flar saddles up and listens to the others enthusiasm. _I wonder if they really understand the ruthlesness of the drow..._ *"Hopefully we will return with some good news."* Flar nods his head and readies to leave.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Flar saddles up and listens to the others enthusiasm. _I wonder if they really understand the ruthlesness of the drow..._ *"Hopefully we will return with some good news."* Flar nods his head and readies to leave.




*"I would rather return with Drow heads on a Pike."*


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> *"Hopefully we will return with some good news."*






			
				RangerRick said:
			
		

> "I would rather return with Drow heads on a Pike."




Chance returns from the temple just in time to overhear these comments.  As he checks over the mount provided he grins, *"One and the same my friends, one and the same."* He looks around to see who is present and noticing the silent woman has not yet returned, he waits for her before mounting his horse, wanting to keep the beast from any extra burden.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 14, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Kemble arrives back at Lord Morn's hall after a rousing bout of shopping, smiles broadly at Cade, and attempts to gently pet Fang.




Fang's teeth curl into a snarl as he bares his teeth and growls at Kemble.  

"Go ahead and pet him," Cade says.  "That's his happy growl."

When Nillas arrives and talks about the undead in the hills, Cade remarks "Zombies and skeletons?  That shouldn't be so bad. Did she mention anything else?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 14, 2005)

Ionna mounts and rides in silence.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 15, 2005)

Nillas leads the ride southward. He follows a cart track most of the way, for about nine miles. He then leaves the tracks and head east on an overgrown trail. On the way he tells you more about his mothers stories. 
"My ma always used to tell us kids to stay away from them crypts. Most people in this area like to pretend they are not there, 'cause of their bad reputation and all. No trouble has ever surfaced there before though, so when I grew up I just dismissed it as old-wives tales. I am not so sure anymore..."

You pass several homesteads on your way, most of them look abandoned, and some are even burned down. Nillas explains that some of the homesteads have been empty for years now, but not all. It is a couple hours before you arrive at your destination; the hills.

Before you, the trail winds past a low, rounded hill dotted with jutting boulders and dense briar patches. Sere grasses crown its barren slopes. Beyond this first rampart, a long chain of rugged hills stretch away to the south and the east - the Dagger Hills. The trail turns here and continues south, skirting the lower slopes.
Two old, small, stone buildings stand here in the shadow of the hill. The ruined shells of several more lie nearby, overgrown with tough brown grass. A niche has been cut in the hillside just past the two surface buildings. Within it, a stone door stands closed in a masonry alcove.

"The crypts." Nillas silently exclaims. "I'm not planing to stay around here for long, 'tis too scary. I'll be setting up camp back on the cart track. There's an old, abandoned windmill just north of where we left the track, I'll be there the next five days if you need me. Then I'll head back north to Dagger Falls and Lord Morn. Good luck friends!" With that he waves to you all and heads back the way you came.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

Cade watches Nillas go, then turns to face the crypts.  Lance in hand, he approaches and searches the area, starting with the ruined shells first, then assuming all is clear, he moves on to the two surface buildings and lastly the hillside niche.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 15, 2005)

Following their guide toward the dagger hills, Chance ponders what could be causing the recent drow activity.  _Could it actually be the beginning of an assault on the surface?  If it isn’t that, then what could cause them to act so boldly?_  These are the questions floating through his mind and he hope the answers will be found before it’s too late.

As they approach the crypts and their guide departs Chance turns to the others, *“I don’t know what you all have in mind, but I think we should set a guard watching those crypts and rest here for the night.  If we stay close by we should be able to handle the drow if they emerge again this night, and the rest will leave us better prepared for an excursion into the crypts tomorrow.” *


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

There are many crypts here, any one of them could be the passage to the Underdark that the drow came from.  There are those ruins, those two buildings, and that door in the hillside.  And that's just counting what we can see from here.  You can stay here and watch them all if you like.  Me, I'm going in to get a closer look, and see if I can find out where they came from.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

"Besides, what caves are you talking about?  I don't see any caves..." Cade says as rides off towards the ruins.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 15, 2005)

*"I'm not oppossed to searching the area, I simply meant that if we find an entrance to the crypts, venturing in after night falls may not be the wisest choice.  Of course if you all wish to, I won't be the one to stop the group."*  He glances at the silent girl travelling with them thinking, _The way she's dressed she must be some kind of magic user.  I hope she will speak up if she needs to rest for the night._

SilentSpace:
[sblock]One definition of a crypt is an underground cavern.  Considering the crypts we are dealing with are in the side of a mountain, is the word "cave" such a stretch?  Cade has a INT of 18 right?  That's a pretty high INT for someone who doesn't recognize a synnonym. [/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Jul 15, 2005)

*"C'mon, let's quit dallying about and get in there!  Take 'em by surprise, while they're still preparing for their raid!"* Kemble chimes in, pumping his fist.  *"The last thing they'll be expecting is thirty"* -- the halfling pauses to size up Cade -- *"er, sixty pounds of halfling pain in the middle of their lair!"  *Kemble seems barely able to contain his excitement.

OOC:
[sblock]He's so excited, and he just can't hide it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 15, 2005)

Ionna speaks her first words with the group, her voice hoarse from disuse,"There's always night under the dark. But when the sun shines above the Drow will be resting deep in their lairs, where they will be well hidden or well defended. Better by far to ambush them on their way to the surface than to fight our way into their stronghold. My spells are ready."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> "I simply meant that if we find an entrance to the crypts, venturing in after night falls may not be the wisest choice."




"Eh?" Cade replies. "I would say the opposite..." The halfling shrugs and continues his searches.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 16, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ionna speaks her first words with the group, her voice hoarse from disuse,"There's always night under the dark. But when the sun shines above the Drow will be resting deep in their lairs, where they will be well hidden or well defended. Better by far to ambush them on their way to the surface than to fight our way into their stronghold. My spells are ready."



Kemble blinks.  *"Uh...right.  What she said,"* he says, pointing his thumb in Ionna's direction.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Kemble blinks.  *"Uh...right.  What she said,"* he says, pointing his thumb in Ionna's direction.




Cade nods. * "Alright, with Kemble, that's three for setting up an ambush instead of exploring further.  I guess I'll go along with you then, ambushes can be great fun..."  *  Cade gets a faraway look in his eyes for a moment...  *"So where should we set up the ambush?"*


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 16, 2005)

"Advance, then ambush. They expect an attack on the surface, but may think surfacers to cowardly to face them underneath in the tunnels above their cities. Explore carefully and we'll find a way and a place."


----------



## gabrion (Jul 16, 2005)

Chance was hoping the woman traveling with them would speak up, but when she does her voice gives him the chills and he almost wishes she hadn't spoken.  Even so, seeing that the group wishes to push on he adds his voice, *"Well if everyone wishes it, lets search the area and see what our options are for entry points into the crypts."*


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 16, 2005)

*Day 1 - Outside the crypt*

Cade, deciding to look around, first aproach the empty shells. And they are indeed empty.
He the looks at the northernmost building. Great stone double doors bar the entrance to this ancient mausoleum. The doors on the lintel may once have borne an inscription or crest, but centuries of wind and rain have erased any such markings, just as they have slowly eroded the structure of the building itself, leaving cracked walls and crumbling mortar in their wake.

The southern building is in better shape, but only just. A single, massive, stone door bearing a weathered but still visible family crest marks the entrance to this crumbling mausoleum.

Lastly he heads for the niche in the hill. Here another large pair of stone doors is set into the hillside. These are flanked by a pair of columns carved to resemble skeletal warriors in full plate armor, their visored helmets open to reveal their leering skulls. The doors are unadorned except for two stone handles, although gouge marks indicate that heavy tools dealt some damage to the doors in the past.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

Cade thinks for a moment.

"Sorry, I just remembered there's somewhere else I need to be. Good luck with your mission."

Turning Fang around, Cade rides off.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 17, 2005)

*"I think we should venture into the crypts a ways and set up an ambush. I expect the drow surface at night, and although it would be prefered to fight them out of thier element, we could still use the element of surprise. Now the problem remains of being undetected long enough to spring the trap and detecting the drow in time to do so. Any suggestions?"*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC:  As soon as we got to the cyrpts, Donedal would have been tracking around and looking for where the drow would have emerged.

Track (+15) Track drow (+19) 

I agree the ambush should be in the cyrpts.  We may need a day or so to figure out which one is most likely.  Patience all, we may want to have a base camp up hill a ways and not spend our first few nights inside.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> *"I think we should venture into the crypts a ways and set up an ambush. I expect the drow surface at night, and although it would be prefered to fight them out of thier element, we could still use the element of surprise. Now the problem remains of being undetected long enough to spring the trap and detecting the drow in time to do so. Any suggestions?"*




"I am unskilled in the ways of stealth, if one of you is not it would be simple for most of us to hide in a side-chamber while the one watches the passage. When we have ventured below we will know the proper place." 


She watches the departing halfling blankly with a small sneer on her lips. Speaking silently to herself: "Yes, better to let him run... A battle might raise too much noice and the Daggerlord might not approve. Though I wonder at his loyalties..."


Ionna turns to Donedal, "It is the nights that we must spend inside. Only then will the Drow venture on their paths to the surface. The Sun is ours to enjoy in the day, though I am content to wait below I realise you might not. But nights we must live as the Drow. "





ooc: Am I being too vague? I'm trying to show that she doesn't quite think the way most people do, that she's a bit twisted and alien in her mindset. But I don't want to cause any more tragic misunderstandings.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

"Uphill, would put us above the cypts, therefore we can better watch and guard our sleeping comrades.

The drow are hiding during daylight in the cyrpts and will spring forth at night.  If we where to sleep in the crypts, we would surely be found and trapped.  The drow would turn around and ambush us.  Let us scout and determine if the drow are creatures of habit, leaving via the same door every night, or never taking the same route twice."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Lastly he heads for the niche in the hill. Here another large pair of stone doors is set into the hillside. These are flanked by a pair of columns carved to resemble skeletal warriors in full plate armor, their visored helmets open to reveal their leering skulls. The doors are unadorned except for two stone handles, although gouge marks indicate that heavy tools dealt some damage to the doors in the past.




Ionna caresses a column absentmindedly, seemingly unaware of what she's doing, while she speaks, "Death shows us the way to Darkness. The path of conflict leads below... 

Others have walked this path before us. This should be significant."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Uphill, would put us above the cypts, therefore we can better watch and guard our sleeping comrades.
> 
> The drow are hiding during daylight in the cyrpts and will spring forth at night. If we where to sleep in the crypts, we would surely be found and trapped. The drow would turn around and ambush us. Let us scout and determine if the drow are creatures of habit, leaving via the same door every night, or never taking the same route twice."




"True, we do not know that the crypts are not connected, though I have assumed there is only one exit. And the Drow might indeed be hiding in the crypts, though they are creatures of pleasure and comfort, known for their decadence. We will only know if we explore, and exploring will risk exposure... 
Indeed, maybe it is better to wait above, though the Drow could easily escape an amubsh here while an ambush in the crypts should be designed to trap them all. Even one fleeing Drow could inconvenience us greatly. The options seem of almost equal value.
Perhaps the wisest choice would be to wait above until the Drow have left for their raid, then explore the crypts while they are away, and prepare an ambush when they return. They would then be tired and depleted and we would know the terrain. A compromise, combining the best of both worlds."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

Donelan looks around to see if he can find any activity to confirm the 'feeling'.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 19, 2005)

Listening to the different options presented by his colleagues, Chance responds top Ionna’s comment about stealth, *“If we decide to venture into the crypts and set up an ambush, I could try to hide and warn the group if drow approach.  Although at the moment I am quite incapable of seeing in the dark.  Tomorrow I may be able to remedy that, but I wasn’t really planning on anything like this when I woke up this morning.”*



			
				Ionna said:
			
		

> Perhaps the wisest choice would be to wait above until the Drow have left for their raid, then explore the crypts while they are away, and prepare an ambush when they return. They would then be tired and depleted and we would know the terrain. A compromise, combining the best of both worlds."




After hearing the proposal to hide and ambush the drow on their way back into the crypts, he seems concerned.  *“While that would minimize the chance of one of them escaping back into the crypts, I wouldn’t feel right just letting them carry out a raid while we set up an ambush. After all, Randal wanted us to stop this kind of thing from happening again.  I think Donelan may have the right of this.  We could at least watch this night and see if the drow have established a pattern.  Then on the morrow, while the drow will most likely have returned to their comfort below, we can better investigate the crypts."*

OOC:
[sblock]If this still holds...



			
				Amor said:
			
		

> It's about midday. You can travel to the crypts and _still have some time before dark sets in._




...and there is still light left, Chance will continue with the following...[/sblock]

Conditional actions:
[sblock]*"Whatever we decide to do, I think we should make the most of the light we have left, since I doubt their will be drow around till deep night comes.  I'm going to see if these crypts are open, and what the immediate interiors hold."*  With that, if no one tries to stop him, he will seach (+16) the doors on the two buildings and the niche in the mountainside, and if they seem to be safe he will try to open them (open lock +19 if needed).[/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Jul 19, 2005)

Kemble watches the other halfling depart and scratches his head.  *"Back to thirty pounds of halfling pain, then..."*  He shrugs and joins the others in exploring the area.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> * I think Donelan may have the right of this. We could at least watch this night and see if the drow have established a pattern. Then on the morrow, while the drow will most likely have returned to their comfort below, we can better investigate the crypts."*




ooc: Sorry if I'm misunderstanding this but won't watching the Drow to see if they have established a pattern mean letting them go out on several raids (we can't make out a pattern otherwise)? It would amount to pretty much the same thing as Ionna's suggestion, but would subject the people of the Dale to even more suffering, without the advantage of setting up an ambush on their return. 
Or does it just mean looking for tracks and such? Either way works for me . 

--

Ionna looks at Chance blankly, "If that is your wish."


----------



## wgreen (Jul 20, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> *"We could at least watch this night and see if the drow have established a pattern. Then on the morrow, while the drow will most likely have returned to their comfort below, we can better investigate the crypts."*



Kemble yawns.  *"Bo-ring,"* he says glumly.  *"Come on, let's get in there!  We can't let those foul villains wreak further havoc on the good people of Daggerdale!  Besides, it'll be fun."*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Sorry if I'm misunderstanding this but won't watching the Drow to see if they have established a pattern mean letting them go out on several raids (we can't make out a pattern otherwise)? It would amount to pretty much the same thing as Ionna's suggestion, but would subject the people of the Dale to even more suffering, without the advantage of setting up an ambush on their return.
> Or does it just mean looking for tracks and such? Either way works for me .




OOC: Being a tracker, I might be able to determine a pattern from the previous exploits.  We just need the GM to tell us about what I can find and not find.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 20, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Sorry if I'm misunderstanding this but won't watching the Drow to see if they have established a pattern mean letting them go out on several raids (we can't make out a pattern otherwise)? It would amount to pretty much the same thing as Ionna's suggestion, but would subject the people of the Dale to even more suffering, without the advantage of setting up an ambush on their return.
> Or does it just mean looking for tracks and such? Either way works for me .




Sorry, but I don't think I was that clear.  Chance just meant that if the raids are at night, we could see if they come out tonight and if they do we could attack them.  Not really watching them to establish a pattern, but seeing if they have already come up with a SOP.  Chance as a character is pretty strongly oppossed to letting them actually carry out the raids.  [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2005)

ooc: Ok, so right now we're setting up a base-camp on the hill above the catacombs and scouting the area. We haven't agreed on how to proceed, but it seems to be leaning towards ambushing the Drow on the surface when they emerge. Ionna is more in favour of ambushing them when they return (but that's not going to happen because of alignment issues), the other two options (ambush above or below) are equal as far as she's concerned.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 20, 2005)

*"I say we ambush them when they reach the surface. I am not for letting them continue with thier raids either. If we wait for them to surface we will have the advantage of surprise and enviorment. I'm sure they fight better below ground."*


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 21, 2005)

*Day 1 - At the crypts*

As some of you prepare a camp-site on the hills above the crypts, Chance and Donedal explore the area around the crypts. 

You both find old tracks, more than a few months old in fact, leading from the track you came from, heading for the crypts. Grave robbers or bandits perhaps. When looking closer you can also see that someone - or something - has walked here lately, however you cannot establish what is was, as it obviously knew how to move without leaving too much of a trace.

You then head for the buildings, deciding to explore the northern building first. The stone doors, though heavy, pivot easily to allow entrance to this old mausoleum. Though coated with dust, this 20' by 25' chamber has clearly not lain undistrubed since its crafting. Human refuse is strewn around the room as if this place has served as a campsite for more than one group of travelers, bandits or grave robbers. Four closed doors lead out of this chamber, two on the northern wall, and one each on the eastern and western wall.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

*Donedal ftr/rgr*

Donedal heads back to the campsite.  He quietly has everyone gather around and reports his findings.  *"(see post above)....what has me worried is the tracks that where disguised.  If those are Drow we may not be able to ambush them because to hide their tracks shows they are a cautous and experienced group.  I do not think we have much to worry about from the people who have camped here before."*

Looking around into everyone's eyes, Donedal continues, *"I propose two options as course of actions.  The first is we camp here with guards, get a goodnight's rest than proceed into the crypt after breakfast......The second is we camp here, but set up a decoy in the old mausoleum.  Make appear like we are camping there and to have our guards down there.  This option will result in a night of not much rest....what say you all?"*


----------



## wgreen (Jul 21, 2005)

Kemble shrugs.  *"If we wait out here, we've got to be alert for drow raiders, so I doubt we'd get much beauty sleep either way."*  He jerks a thumb toward the mausoleum.  *"Any of you guys know anything about traps?  Normally, I wouldn't worry about a dusty old crypt like that, but if drow are holing up in there, I'd be surprised if they didn't leave us a few nasty surprises..."*


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 21, 2005)

"It is late, the sun is almost gone, and the Drow may soon appear. Our time for exploration is fast running out*. Let us wait here under the stars and prepare to welcome them to the surface*. This night only the dead will sleep."

*ooc: I'm eager to fast-forward a little...

*ooc: Since we cannot expore more tonight by fear of stumbling into the Drow relatively unprepared there is no way to find out if there are any other exits from the underdark leading trough the other tombs. Therefore we cannot set up an ambush in the mausoleum since the Drow may end up taking another path. the only spot from which we can waich all possible exits is from the base-camp at the top of the hill. (btw, we should light no fire). Distance isn't that much of an issue, since we have horses and they most likely walk our fighters can easily close the distance. We should catch them a bit away from the exit, so that they cannot simply run back to the catacombs and hide.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

At camp not only do I agree about no fires, but no one should standup either as shilloutting is a problem.  The guards should hide behind bushes and boluders & be prone so as to blend in with the terrain.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: Keep in mind that humans and halflings don't see in the dark...if those with darkvision and low-light vision want to do all the watching, that's cool, but once the fighting breaks out, so must the light sources.    Also, I'm up for fast-forwarding too -- we've been futzing around the area for (real-life) days now.  Let's WRAP IT UP.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

ooc: I suppose so, but I am a human and I have little trouble seeing outside at night, when the stars and the moon are visible. The rules are what they are, however, but at least we can all listen for our prey.
I agree completely, as far as I'm concerned it's all been wrapped up already.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Basic plan.  Those that can not see will get extra sleep tonight.  Later we will reverse it.  If a fight breaks out, than everybody light up the night.  They already know where we are so darkness is no longer our friend.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemble looks up suddenly and grins, mischief twinkling in his large eyes.  *"When the dark elves come,"* he says, kneeling to pick up a fist-sized stone that lay on the ground, *"I do believe the Great Adventurer Himself, Brandobaris, will show them the light..."*  The halfling shivers.  *"I don't think I can sleep tonight.  This is going to be great!"*


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 22, 2005)

*Day 1 - Outside the Crypts*

You decide to wait out nightfall, and see if the drow makes another raid. The night goes silently by, no drow emerges from the caves, and the only noise you hear at all is the wind in the trees.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Ionna steals a few minutes of sleep* after midnight has passed, thinking that the Drow are less likely to surface during the small hours of the night. She tosses and turns, seeming to suffer from nightmares, but makes little noice. Waking, she sighs (suddenly showing her age (14)) and speaks quietly to the others at watch. "I have never been afraid of the dark, but this night it devours me. The future tastes like steel and ashes. As dawn comes we must pass into night eternal."


*ooc: Ring of Sustenance


----------



## wgreen (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemble, like a child at Yuletime, tries his hardest to stay awake all night, images of dark elves dancing in his head.  Also like a child at Yuletime, he ultimately falls asleep, snoring softly, dreaming of adventure.  

He wakes to the sound of Ionna's voice, sits up, stretches, and yawns.  Suddenly, he looks about, alarm in his eyes.  *"Drat!  I can't believe I fell asleep!  Did I miss anything?"* he asks irritably.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Ionna smiles, a sudden and brilliant flash of white teeth that disappears as quickly as it appeared on her face. "Only my whispers of fear, the foolish noices of a frightened animal. Nothing of substance or importance.

Did you have a pleasant rest?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Donedal, comes by, and whispers, *"Hush you two I can hear you out on the line, Ionna, if you are board come stay with me I two am a night owl."*  Grabbing here hand with the ring, Donedal shows his matching one. *"Nice to have, so let us leave them to sleep."*


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Ionna recoils, ripping her hand from his grasp (ooc: or if he doesn't let go makes a grapple check to escape him). Shocked by her having failed to notice and react to his assault in time her initial reflex to reduce him to his component elements is blunted. Glaring at him she whispers, "The last man who grabbed me like that is living what remains of his life without hands, eyes or genitals. And I am kind and forgiving, for a woman..."
She turns her back to him, inwardly daring him to lay a hand on her again so that she can flay the flesh from his bones, and walks to the other side of the camp.

ooc: .


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

When the hand is pulled away it goes without resisteance.  Donedal naively wonders what that is all about.  Than he goes back to the line to watch.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 23, 2005)

Chance rests as soon as dark comes, but wakes in the early morning to keep watch for some time.  He is glad to see the drow have not attempted another raid in the night, and hopes this is a sign that they may have lost interest in the area.  Still he is anxious to investigate their means of travel to the surface.

When the sun begins to rise, Chance begins to meditate, and to those who watch even seems to be praying for some time.  He pauses in the middle of his meditations to cast some spells on himself and other members of the group and then continues.  When he finally rises he turns to the others and says, *"I am ready for our excursion."*

OOC:
[sblock]Chance casts the normal spells on himself except he casts extended darkvision instead of Magic Vestment.  He also casts a spell to keep the party from leaving tracks, as well as resist poison on some other group members.  For this last bit I will post the exact details tomorrow as it is 5:50 and I haven't slept yet, so thinking and typing is hard. [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 24, 2005)

"So am I."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2005)

ooc: Bump, (what's the holdup?)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Donedal, packs his gear and checks his weaponary.  Than silently nods his readiness to the others.  He than says, "I recommend we investigate the hill for more entrances to the crypts.  Once we know that, we can investiget the masoluem than the the door in the hill.  What say you all?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2005)

"More delays?" Ionna says without expression, "Why not proceed directly into the crypts? Let us resume the exploration of the one we have already entered."
She proceeds down the side  of the hill.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 25, 2005)

Kemble stands and reaches up to pat Donedal on the shoulder sympathetically.  He then bolts down the hill after Ionna, whooping excitedly all the way.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 25, 2005)

At one point during the morning Chance turns to the other party members and says, *"The drow are notorious for using dark crafts and underhanded tricks.  I have a few spells that will protect all of you if we run into drow that have poisoned their blades.  The effect will wear off after 10 hours, but until then you will be safe from poisoned baldes and arrows."*

When the group begins to head toward the crypts, Chance follows along.  *"Well if we are going to investigate that building further, I'll check to be sure it is safe."*  When they reach the building, Chance will investigate the four doors, taking his time to check them for traps (search +16, take 20 for 36).  If all are safe, he will open the closest one with bow ready.  

Conditional:
[sblock]If nothing of note is in the room, Chance will continue opening the other doors till he finds something of note.  If none of those doors lead to anything interesting, he will do the same in the southern building.  If nothing is there, he will go to the door in the side of the hill and further investigate it.[/sblock]

OOC:
[sblock]I assumed everyone would be fine with me casting the spell on them, but if not just say so.[/sblock]

Amor:
[sblock]I should note that in an earlier post, I had Chance investigate both buildings and the entrance to the hill, opening them if they were safe, so we should have info on all three.  If you just want us to go in the northern building that's fine with me, but I just wanted to be sure that you knew Chance had investigated all of them already.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

I would gladly accept any protection spells.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hearing Ionna's rashness, Donedal, just plops down in surprise.  Wondering if that boldness will not move them into an ambush.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> At one point during the morning Chance turns to the other party members and says, *"The drow are notorious for using dark crafts and underhanded tricks. I have a few spells that will protect all of you if we run into drow that have poisoned their blades. The effect will wear off after 10 hours, but until then you will be safe from poisoned baldes and arrows."*




Ionna accepts the spell, thanking Chance with a warm smile, Your magic tastes... interesting, Chance. Which God do you serve?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 25, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Your magic tastes... interesting, Chance. Which God do you serve?




Chance chuckles at the question, *"Haha...all of them and none of them I suppose."*  His tone quickly becomes more serious, *"The honest answer to that question depends on who asks me, as do most things about me.  In truth it doesn't matter though.  All the power of the gods is the same, it all comes from the same source, and the constant distinctions made by the religious leaders is foolish to say the least.  It is just one more way people have chosen to limit themselves.* 

Realizing he knows next to nothing about this girl and that he may be disrespecting her he adds, *"Of course if you are a worshiper I should point out that I do 'respect' many of you, I simply don't find such an allegiance to be the best way to live."*


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 26, 2005)

Flar accepts the spell with a nod. While the others investigate the crypts, Flar keeps watch, listening and waiting...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 26, 2005)

*Day 2 - At the crypts*

Chance investigate the northern mausoleum; he start to search the door closest for any traps, but concludes that it is safe. He opens the door, and find a 10' by 20' feet big room. A large stone sarcophagus rests in the center of this otherwise bare chamber. Unlike the outer chamber, this room shows no sign of habitation, and dust lies thick on the floor and on the carved lid of the stone coffin.

A careful search of the coffin reveals that the lid do not rest squarly on the top. Some scratch marks are visible, and you think it is crowbars that made those marks. Before doing anything more, Chance takes the time to check the other three doors and rooms. They are quite identical to the first one, containing nothing but dust and a sarcophagus. You also think that you might be able to slid the lid off the coffins, if you tried.

Said and done; the lids tip off, one after another, and they all reveal the same sad fact; graverobbers have been here years ago. The only thing in the coffins are skeletons, and nothing of value.


Chance then moves to the southern building, searching that door as well. You can barely make out the word _"Chahir"_ on the door, underneath the old family crest. There is also some writing underneath it that you are not able to read; it's a language unfamiliar to you. 
The door it self is plastered shut, both sides and the top is sealed, leaving just the crak under it as the only "open" part of the door. You figure that someone strong could probably break the door down.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 26, 2005)

Kemble races to the crypts.  *"Chance?  Chance!"* he calls out.  *"Oh, there you are,"* he sighs, spotting the human finally in front of the door to the southern crypt.  *"Wow," *he breathes, his mouth slightly agape as he looks around.  *"This place is creepy," *he remarks with a grin.

The halfling peers up at the crest on the door.  *"Cha-hir,"* he reads slowly, the word clumsy in his mouth.  *"I wonder what that means...?"  *Curiously regarding the edges of the portal, he adds, *"And why is it plastered shut like that?  Somebody must not want us to get in here.  Probably for a very good reason, too."* 

Kemble flashes a smile at Chance and heaves at the door, trying his best to push it open.

[sblock]Str: 18[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Donedal looks at the chaos around him, with people trying to break into sealed rooms and pulling off cooffin lids.  He has his weapon by his side and wonders if the drow are under him laughing hysterically at this inane gropup.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 26, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Chance chuckles at the question, *"Haha...all of them and none of them I suppose."* His tone quickly becomes more serious, *"The honest answer to that question depends on who asks me, as do most things about me. In truth it doesn't matter though. All the power of the gods is the same, it all comes from the same source, and the constant distinctions made by the religious leaders is foolish to say the least. It is just one more way people have chosen to limit themselves.*
> 
> Realizing he knows next to nothing about this girl and that he may be disrespecting her he adds, *"Of course if you are a worshiper I should point out that I do 'respect' many of you, I simply don't find such an allegiance to be the best way to live."*




Ionna smiles, genuinely pleased with his answer, "Then you are a wiser man than most. Worship demeans mortal beings. The Gods are not above us, are not inherently superior to us, they are simply more powerful. Just like us they are imperfect beings."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 26, 2005)

_Chahir,_ she thinks to herself, _might it be Undercommon? If I recall correctly..._


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 27, 2005)

Flar stops Kemble for a second. *"The 'very good reason' is that this is where they bury thier dead. I wouldn't be so eager to defile a grave. Any number of things may be in there, maybe treasure, but more likely a ghost or some other guardian. I'm sure there's a reason that this tomb is untouched while the others are plundered. Just be careful."* Flar draws his swords. _I hope his eagerness doesn't get me killed before this thing is over..._


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 27, 2005)

"This is unlikely to be the Drow's route to the surface, but if you want to hunt for treasure I have no objections. If it doesn't kill us it will surely make us stronger."

Ionna backs away a bit from the door, and prepares to face combat.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 27, 2005)

Kemble looks up at Flar, his eyes wide.  *"A ghost?"* he breathes.  *"Do you really think so?"*  He smiles, his mouth agape in wonder at this new suggestion.  The little halfling throws his body against the door, more determined than ever to push it open.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Shaking his head in disgust, [sblock]he wants to shout, 'We are here to exterminate drow, not look for useless ghosts.'  Looking at the halfling's eagerness he almost wants to just leave and let these treasure hunters get slaughtered by drow who if they are a recruit, have more experience than this gaggle does.[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Jul 27, 2005)

*"There really is no need to open up this crypt.  It seems to have ben sealed for some time, so we can be fairly sure the drow didn't come from here.  The other crypt was open and warrented investigation, but I don't think we should bust in here.  Besides, it will just take more time.  Lets move on to that niche in the side of the mountian."*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Donedal quietly walks up to everyone not heading to the entrance that looks most likely the entrance/exit door and cajoles them to enter in that way.

OOC: If they all do, than Donedal will sweep the area of tracks (the best he can) and enter last.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 28, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]







			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> [sblock]OOC: If they all do, than Donedal will sweep the area of tracks (the best he can) and enter last.



Which reminds me.  Each morning one of the spells Chance casts on himself is Pass without Trace, but since the spell allows for one target/level all of you would have the effect as well.  I said this a while back, but sorry I didn't specify when I cast the slow poison spell.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 29, 2005)

*Day 2 - At the crypts*

As Donedal and Chance heads for the niche in the hill, the eager halfling tries in vain to get down the door. Unfortunately for Kemble, he is not strong enough to break it down.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 29, 2005)

Ionna, not caring enough about the contents behind the mysteriously sealed door to waste a major summoning against it, shrugs unnoticably and follows Donedal and Chance.

(ooc: I'll be away for a couple of days. NPC my character until then, but keep her out of melee combat. )


----------



## wgreen (Jul 29, 2005)

Kemble sighs, his shoulders slumped despondently.  After a moment, he looks up to find himself all alone.  *"Hey, wait for me!"* he cries as he runs off to follow the others.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 30, 2005)

Having decided the drow didn't come to the surface through either of the buildings, Chance approaches the hillside hoping for better luck in finding something there.  As he did with the other areas, he searches the doors (and the statues) before opening them.  See that most of the group has made it's way toward this entrance he says, *"Be on your toes folks."*  With that he tries to open the doors.

OOC:
[sblock]So we can use Ionna as a meat shield while she's away, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 31, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]So we can use Ionna as a meat shield while she's away, right? [/sblock]




ooc:
[sblock]
Then Chance would be out of a job, poor guy .
[/sblock]

Ionna twitches suddenly as a small rodent brushes up against her foot then smiles inwardly when she feels the mouse's spine crunch beneath her heel.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 1, 2005)

ooc:
Bump.

Let's go kill some Drow!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 1, 2005)

*Day 1 - At the crypts.*

Chance searches both the entrance and the statues, but there is nothing of notice at all in the niche. However, when he tries to open the door, it won't open. After a few moments it is clear what the problem is; the door is somehow blocked by a chain on the inside. You might be able to break the door open using brute force, or you can try to open the lock, if any, on the chains inside.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 1, 2005)

"Darkness beckons, men, for you to overcome this test of strength. If your own power is not enough perhaps the horseflesh can be harnessed to our purpose."

ooc: Horses, ropes, etc...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Looking around for anyone who can pick locks....


----------



## gabrion (Aug 2, 2005)

Seeing the chain, Chance pulls out some tools and tries to manipulate it (Open lock 36, taking 20).  If this fails he attempts to bust the door open (+5 STR).

OOC:
[sblock]Sorry about the hold up guys, I had an extended weekend with no real chance to post.  I would have made a previous announcement, but it was kinda sprung on me.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 3, 2005)

*Day 1 - In the Crypts*

Chance brings out his tools, and after a few minutes work, you can hear the chain clattering to the floor inside. You slowly open the door and peer in.
A 10-foot wide hallway of stone runs back into the hillside as far as you can see. Right in front of you, five dead drow, two female and three male, lie in the mouth of the tunnel. They have been stripped of arms and armor, but each still wears a black tabard embalzoned with a silver spiderweb insignia. The air here smells strongly of death.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

I try to look at the ground to figure out why they are dead in the foyer.  I also look to see if they have died violently or through poision?  DId they die here or where wounded and left to die in here.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Ionna crouches down by a corpse, taking a closer look at his face. Lifting an eyelid she looks for signs of discomposition, trying to determine how long he has been dead.


----------



## wgreen (Aug 4, 2005)

Pinching his nose, Kemble carefully steps around the dark elves' bodies and searches the corridor.
OOC:[sblock]Search +0[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Aug 4, 2005)

Suprised by the scene before him, Chance joins the others in looking for clues to the nature of the situation (Search +16).  *"This is strange indeed.  The drow are a ruthless bunch and I'm sure they kill eachother quite frequently, but here?  If these were members of a raiding party I can't see why the conflict would occur."*

Chance also inspects the tabards, wondering what they may symbolize.  *"Is this familiar to any of you?"*

OOC:
[sblock]Knowledge (Religion) +8 is the only skill I have that might help with identifying the insignia.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Ionna answers without moving her eyes from the face of the drow male she's investigating, "The Spiderweb reeks of Lolth, but she is an affliction carried by most Drow. Beyond that the symbol is not familiar to me."

ooc: Kn (Religion): 10.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts*

After a few minutes spent searching their bodies and the surrounding area, this is what you find out:

Three of the drow was killed by crossbow quarrels, wich are still lodged in their bodies.
The crossbow bolts are ones identical to the ones you know drow use in their hand-crossbows.
The other two drow was killed by blows from blunt weapons.
They've been lying here for about five days.
The icon on the tabards is Lolths.

After some searching of the floor, Chance also conclused that these drow came from further down the hallway, and that there was atleast a dozen or so more individuals present when the fight occured. He also sees that the others dragged two bodies back down the hallway.

About ten feet away from the drow there is an archway on the norhtern wall, leading into darkness. The wide nort-facing hallway extends about 40 feet into the darkness before ending in what looks like a small crypt, though there is no sarcophagus. Two alcoves branch off from each side of the hall. These are also apparently empty, except for a think coating of dust.

There is nothing of interest here at all - they are as empty as they appear.

About 60 feet further down the main hallway, it turns southward, continuing about 60 feet south before ending in a set of stairs leading down. There is two closed doors on the southward leading hallway, one on the eastern and one on the western side of the hallway. The door on the eastern wall was obviously once plastered shut, but the wide crack in the plaster surrounding it indicates that it has since been broken open.
The door on the western wall is still plastered shut.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 5, 2005)

Pointing at the marks on the ground Chance offers, *"Judging by these scuff marks, it would seem there were at least a dozen drow involved in the fight.  It also seems a few more bodies were dragged away down that hallway."*

After investigating the hallway (ie learning all the stuff Amor told us), Chance says, *"It looks like the drow could have come through this hole,"* pointing to the plastered doorway that has been busted through, *"Or they could have come from someplace further down those stairs.  I say we investigate this entrance  before moving down the stairs."*  If no one objects he will step carefully through the cracked plaster with his bow ready, mainly just trying to find out what is past the door and if there is a path that the drow could have used to come to the surface.

OOC:
[sblock]Amor, I apologize but I'm a little confused.  Are the doorways on the east and west side of the hall before the stairs, or at the bottom of the stairs?  If they are at the bottom (and it is the end of the hallway), then I will change my post above to reflect that.

On another note, I just wanted to remind you that Chance has darkvision at the moment, in case it make a difference in determining what he sees.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

"We should not risk leaving living enemies behing us. Investigating the breached door seems wise."


----------



## wgreen (Aug 6, 2005)

*"I wonder if that other plastered-over door is a secret entrance into the drows' lair -- one they haven't yet discovered?"* Kemble thinks aloud.  He creeps after Chance, his hand on the hilt of his short sword.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 7, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts*

Chance carefully open the east-facing door, and it slowly opens into a larger chamber. He is now standing in a niche in north-west parrt of the room. The room is 30 feet east-west, 55 feet north-south. The room is filled with several stone sarcophagi. The niche wich you and Kemble currenly is located in is in the nort-west corner of the room, it is about 10 by 10 feet. 

You then notice; on the floor at the threshold of the crypt, a dangerous  looking glyph suddenly becomes visible and flashes bright blue. With a peal of thunder, two bright-golden lions appear, roaring with anger!

OOC: 
[sblock]Chance failed Search check for the trap.

Chance and Kemble is currently in the niche in the room, facing two lions.
Donedal, Ionna and Flar is outside the room, all within 10 feet of the door.

Initiative: 
27 - Donedal
16 - Ionna
15 - Flar
9 - Lions
7 - Kemble
5 - Chance[/sblock]


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 7, 2005)

Flar will draw his longbow and enter the room, letting an arrow fly at one of the lions.

(+16 1d8+3)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

ooc: If it's possible for Kemble and Chance to get around the Lions without drawing aoos, and if it seems possible to close the door:


"The beasts will fade, as summoned creatures do. Move around them and close the door."


ooc: If that is not the case:

She says,"I was expecting spiders. Oh well." and casts Glitterdust centered on the Lions (so that she avoids hitting her boys.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Donedal draws his Waraxe: (+16/11  1d10 +5, 19-20x3) and waits on his comrades (hold til init. 10).  Hearing Ionna, he waits to see if they come bursting through the door.  "I hope you are correct little miss mage.  I prefer to not fight these beasts and save my strength for living drow."


----------



## gabrion (Aug 8, 2005)

Chance Silently berates himself for not having picked up on the tell tale signs of the trap, but quickly moves on to deal with the issue at hand.  Hearing Ionna's suggestion he decides that may be the best course of action.  The lion's may be dealt with by force, but there is no need wasting arrows or spells when they could be handled more easily.

Just then Flar comes through the doorway, drawing his bow as he steps, and fires at one of the lion's.  It now seems unlikely that they will be able to exit the room without confronting the lions, so he engages the lions as well.  Just before firing Chance disapears for a moment, and as he reappears a barrage of arrows fly from his bow toward the same lion at which Flar was aiming.

OOC 1:
[sblock]
Attacks: +18/+18/+13
Damage: 1d8+1d6+11/1d8+11/1d8+11

Chance activates his invisibility, granting him sudden strike for his first attack, and lets out a full attack with his bow, using rapid shot.  I'm obviously posting this out of turn though, so things may change.  Specifically, if the lion's move up before his turn, Chance will take a 5' step to the side before firing (to avoid AoOs). Also, it would be good to know where the lion's are right now (a map  maybe?).[/sblock]

OOC 2:
[sblock]@ Ionna-As far as leaving the room and waiting them out, I think it is a fine idea, but you posted it after Flar had already acted.  Since he won't be able to exit for a full round now, we might as well engage.[/sblock]

OOC 3:
[sblock]I must be rolling pretty crappy.  I fail my search check and then roll a one on initiative!  The dice are nto happy with me today.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

*Day 2 - The Crypts - Battle with the Lions, round 1.*

Donedal quickly draws his axes as the lions appear, but decide to wait a few moments to see how his comrades reacts to the threat.

Ionna says,"I was expecting spiders. Oh well.",  and throws a handfull of conjured glitter at the lions, covering them both in a glittery layer of dust. The lions does not seem to be affected by the dust in any way though.

Flar, positioned right outside the door, reacts on instinct and draws his bow and let loose an arrow at the beast. The arrow strikes true, and embeds itself in one of the Lions shoulders.

Seeing his comrades engaging the magical beasts, Donedal decide to get a piece of the action as well, moving through the door and enganging the now damaged lion in melee. His axe swings forcefully at the lion, but the beast is able to put up a paw as defence in the last moment. However, you managed to strike a vicious blow to the beasts paw. 

Now the lions both explode into action, one attacking Donedal and the other attacking Chance. The first lion is obviously damaged from the axeblow, and is not able to score a single hit on the dwarf. Chance, however, is not as lucky 

[sblock]Initiative: 
Kemble
Chance
Round 2:
Ionna
Flar
Donedal
Lions

Condition:
Lion 1: 14 damage.
Lion 2: Undamaged.
Chance: 88/101 HP.

Flar: Rolled a 13 for a total of 29, a hit. Did 1 damage.
Donedal: Rolled a 13 for a total of 29, a hit. Did 13 damage.
Lion1: 3 misses.
Lion2: 2 hit, did 13 damage, 1 miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 9, 2005)

ooc: argh! They must have rolled well on their Will saves against blinding, DC 17...

Ionna curses in a dark, foul tongue (abyssal), and throws four bright missiles of force against the most damaged Lion, hoping to finish him off.


----------



## wgreen (Aug 9, 2005)

Kemble attempts to cautiously slip around behind the lions, drawing his short swords as he does so; if he can, he then attacks one of the lions.

OOC:
[sblock]Kemble will stop and attack from where he is if moving past the lions would cause him to eat an AoO. He's trying to (reasonably) safely get into a good flanking position.

HP: *98
*AC: *21*
Atk: _+1 short sword_ *+13* (*1d4+5 (+1d6 if sneak attack)*/19-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Aug 10, 2005)

Chance winces slightly as the beast's claws rake his flesh, but he is relatively unhindered by the attacks.  He steps back 5', momentarily becoming invisible, and fires three arrows at his attacker.

OOC:
[sblock]Pretty much my actions stay the same as what I said in my first post.

Attacks: +18/+18/+13
Damage: 1d8+1d6+11/1d8+11/1d8+11

AC: 28
HP: 88/101
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: which Lion is on me?  The injured or non injured?  I assume it is the one I hit.

Donedal again swings his waraxe. (+16/11 1d10 +5, 19-20x3

AC 22 with the dodge bonus
HP 102


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 10, 2005)

Flar will draw his swords while moving to flank the lion engaging Donedal.

(ooc: Using combat expertise for -5 hit/+5 AC

HP: 110/110
AC: 30* 34 vs aoo

+2 scimitar +15* 1d6+10 18-20x2

*including combat expertise and flanking bonus)


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 12, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts, battle with lions, round 1 & 2*

Kemlbe, noticing that he is unable to work around the lions decide to take a shot with the sling, and the bullet strikes true, hitting the already hurt lion in the forehead. The beast shake its head and growls.

Seeing the lions engaged in melee, Chance turns invisible, moves a few feet back, and aims for the poor damaged lion.
Three arrows flies in rapid succession, two of them hitting the mark, damaging the lion severly.

Cursing at the magical beasts, the young magess throws four magical missiles at them. When the last missile hits, the lion disapears in a puff of magical smoke, returning to the plane where it was brought from in the first place. 

Seeing the path now open, Flar moves around the lion, aiming to get a shot at its back. Instinctively the lion attacks him as he moves past, but the young elf is too quick for it. Now positioned behind the magical beast, Flar jabs at it with his sword, piercing the lions flank. 

The first lion is gone, and there is only one left. Donedal swings his mighty axe in two powerfull sweeps, but only one of them a hit. Although damaged, the lion is still able to dodge the second pass of the axe. You can see that the lion is starting to hurt though.

The now lonely lion snarls and turns to the dwarf. A flurry of claws and teeth, most of it happening to quick to notice, and the dwarf ends up with a slash on his shoulder, leaking blood.

[sblock]Initiative: 
Kemble
Chance
Round 3:
Ionna
Flar
Donedal
Lions

Condition:
Lion 1: Dead.
Lion 2: 24 damage.
Chance: 88/101 HP.
Donedal: 89/102 HP.

Kemble: Rolled a 19 for a total of 31, a hit. Did 1 damage
Chance: Rolled 12, 1 and 11 for a total of 30, 9 and 24, 2 hits. Did 40 damage.
Ionna: Rolled 8, for a total of 17. A hit. Did 14 damage.
Flar: Rolled a 13 for a total of 28, a hit. Did 14 damage.
Donedal: Rolled a 10 and 2 for a total of 26 and 13, one hit. Did 10 damage.
Lion2: AoO: Missed. Rolled a total of 20, 30 and 10, 1 hit. Did 13 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Aug 12, 2005)

Kemble whoops in excitement as the first lion goes down, and then loads his sling and tries to get a clear shot at the remaining beast.

[sblock]
The lion is flanked by Donedal and Flar, unless I'm mistaken, so if Kemble's within 30 ft, he gets sneak attack!  Yay.

*Atk *sling +12 (1d3+4+1d6)
[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see one of the beasts has been dispatched, Chance turns his bow toward the other.  This time he stays visible, but he still fires rapidly, sending three arrows toward the lion.

OOC:
[sblock]
Attacks: +19/+19/+14
Damage: 1d8+11 (All the same this time)
AC: 28

Not that it matters, but I forgot to take into account the +1 for Point Blank Shot last round.  Just though I would let you know so my attacks would make sense this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 12, 2005)

Ionna stands back and waits, delaying her action until the lion is about to strike again. If it lives that long she casts another volley of Magical Missiles at it.ooc: MM doesn't require an attack roll, it always hits unerringly.


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 12, 2005)

Flar rapidly slashes at the remaining lion.

(ooc:
HP: 110/110
AC: 25

two +2 scimitars +20/+20/+15/+15 1d6+10 18-20x2 crit
/ooc)


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 15, 2005)

*Day 2 - The crypt - Battle with the Lions.*

The little halfling whoops of excitement and sends forh another bullet from his sling, hitting the lion on its shoulder.

Three more arrows shoots from the bow-wielding "ranger", all striking true. As the last arrow hit the beast, it disolves in a similar flash of magical energies. The threat of the lions is ended, the monsters defeated. 

[sblock]Initiative: 
Chance: 88/101 HP.
Donedal: 89/102 HP.

Kemble: Rolled a 14 for a total of 26, a hit. Did 6 damage.
Chance: Rolled a 20, 17 and 19, for a total of 39, 36 and 33. Rolled a 15 for a total of 34 to confirm critical. 1 critical and 2 regular hits. Did 57 damage.
Ionna: 
Flar: .
Donedal: 
Lion2:
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 15, 2005)

"Well done. Now let us prodeed. This chamber was trapped for a reason."


----------



## gabrion (Aug 15, 2005)

*"My apologies for missing that trap, I will try to be more vigilant in the future.  In any case, you're probably right Ionna; the presence of a trap here means the place definitely warrants investigation."*  With that Chance begins to search this room very carefully.

OOC:
[sblock]Search +16, taking 20[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Donedal also searches.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 17, 2005)

*Day 2 - The Crypts, the room with the Lions.*

Chance and Donedal both decide to search the room for any treasures. One of the bodies in the tomb wear a silver necklace set with moonstones, it looks quite valuable. Another body wears a gold ring set with a black pearl. In the center coffin, you find the smoldering skeleton of a human. In its hands it holds a shortspear. In the bottom of the coffin you also find a green wand and a golden torc.

Pocketing the treasures, the party head down the hallway. You got two choices now, down the stairs, or somehow through the locked door on the west side of the hallway.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

"Let us follow the left wall, this will make it harder to get lost."


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 18, 2005)

"Sounds good to me."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 18, 2005)

"Let us not forget the possibility of an ambush. Chance," Ionna smiles, "will you scout ahead?"


----------



## gabrion (Aug 18, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Let us not forget the possibility of an ambush. Chance," Ionna smiles, "will you scout ahead?"




*"I'll do my best.  Follow along a bit behind me and I'll warn if I see danger in front of us."* With that, Chance stealthily slips ahead to scout.  He travels slowly, searching for any possible dangers and keeping an eye out for any company in the crypts.

OOC:
[sblock]
Move Silently +23
Hide +19
Spot +11
Search +16
[/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemble shivers as Ionna speaks.  Something about her voice always does that to him; it's uncomfortable.

As the others creep forward, Kemble brings up the rear of the party, keeping a watchful eye for any dangers from behind that might try to catch them by surprise.

[sblock]Spot +10, Listen +12, Move Silently (for what it's worth) +7 (+9, -2 armor check), Hide +9 (+11, -2 armor check)[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 22, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts*

You slowly moves down the hallway, stopping briefly at the locked door. Searching it for traps, Chance decide that it is probably safe. Pushing at the door to see if he might be able to open it, Chance suddenly falls to the floor. An intense surge of pain clutches at his heart for a moment, and when it passes he is left weak. You also get the nasty feeling that he was supposed to be dead by now, and that he survived only by luck...

Ionna and Kemble both recognize it as a necromancy spell, one that is used to slay living beings. 

The door however, is stuck!

You continue down the hallway, soon coming to the stairs leading down. You head down and enters a hallway of worked stone that extends some twenty feet from the base of the stairs, then opens into what appears to be a natural cavern. Graves are hollowed out from the walls of this cave, and some jumbles of bone are visible within.

[sblock]Another search check failed, however you made the Fortitude check. The trap did 27 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: Who takes damage?


----------



## wgreen (Aug 23, 2005)

Kemble pokes through the bones, looking for anything interesting.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 23, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts.*

Poking through the bones looking for something of interest, Kemble suddenly sneeze as a cloud of yellow spores, hitting him in the face. He seems quite unaffected by the spores, but you now see that more of the graves contain the yellow mold that spewed forth the spores. It is probably better to stay on the safe side and avoid the graves.

The party decided to continue through the cave, the path now leading westwards. A marble statue is the centre of the next large cavern. It depicts a gaunt, alien-looking creature with bulbous eyes, an insect's mandibles, and an elongated oval head. More graves are carved into the stone walls all around.

The path leads on westward on the other side of the cavern, about seventy feet from where you are now.

[sblock]Chance took the damage from the previous trap. Kemble made the both fortitude checks on this trap.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

> A marble statue is the centre of the next large cavern. It depicts a gaunt, alien-looking creature with bulbous eyes, an insect's mandibles, and an elongated oval head.




Donedal whispers up, *"Hold up a second, I want to make sure this is stone and not some cleaver disguise."*

OOC: Search +14 on the stone work.  If needed ....+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone. +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 23, 2005)

Ionna looks searchingly at Chance, "Are you well enough to continue?" _He is being very useful, it would be inconvenient to lose him. 
__
_ 
Ionna stays well away from the statue, finding it unlikely that anyone could actually have placed the hideous thing there for decoration. "Golem, or petrified. Be cautious." 
[/color]
.


----------



## wgreen (Aug 24, 2005)

*"Cautious, schmautious.  Let's get on with it already!"* Kemble sighs, tapping his foot impatiently.  He looks at the statue hungrily.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 24, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts.*

After a few moments closely examining the statue, Donedal is quite certain that it is only an ordinary statue.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Donedal goes to catch up to the others, *"False alarm"*.


----------



## wgreen (Aug 24, 2005)

Kemble rushes up to the strange statue and stares at it, his eyes wide with fascination.  *"I wonder what it's supposed to be..."*


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 24, 2005)

Ionna, having lost interest in the statue, turns her back on it and looks deeper down the tunnel.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 25, 2005)

Upon setting off the trap Chance feels the very life being sucked out of him, but at the last moment he is able to fight off the feeling.  To Ionna he responds, *"I'll be well enough after I heal some of these wounds."*  With this he pulls a wand from his pack and it produces a faint glow as he passes it over his wounds.  

*"Encountering drow is always dangerous and if these traps are their doing, we have little to be suprised about.  Either way we must take note of the danger and move on."*  With that Chance continues to scout ahead, searching all the while.  When they reach the statue he also inspects it, but if he finds nothing of particular interest, he will move on slightly ahead of the group as before, searching their path as he goes.

OCC:
[sblock]
Chance uses 2 charges from a wand of Lesser Vigor, healing 22 hp.  He then searches the statue and if nothing is there, begins a search of the hallway ahead.

Amor, just so you know I'm posting a message in the OCC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Donedal steps back into position.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 29, 2005)

Ionna follows Chance and Donedal down the corridor.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 29, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts.*

Deciding the statur pose no threat, the group moves further down the cave-complex. 

On the other side of the cavern with the statue, a narrow passage leads westward, bending southward after a few strides. It snakes its way southward for about thirty feet before again turning to the west.

Weh you are twenty feet away from the entrance to the passage, Kemble, Chance and Donedal all see what the others don't; hugging the northern wall is a creature you identify as a roper. It looks like a stalagmite about ten feet tall. Most would not have noticed, but it seems that its attention currently is focused the other way, down the passage.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Quietly, Donedal passes on this information to all.  *"How do you propose we deal with this creature?"  I recommend fire if anyone has it?*


----------



## wgreen (Aug 29, 2005)

*"How exciting!"* breathes Kemble.  *"I've heard about those things, but never seen one before...it's like a stone tooth come to life...!"*

He grins at Donedal.  *"I've got some fire in a bottle,"* he whispers, patting his pack.  *"Do you think it'll help?"
*
OOC:
[sblock]Don't we need to make Knowledge (arcana) checks to see if we know about the roper's vulnerabilities, etc.?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 29, 2005)

Ionna backs silently away from the Roper, whispering,

"If it gazes west for other prey, perhaps it's best we wait. Attacking it might alert other enemies, and why not let them kill eachothers? If none arrive within a minute then we can proceed."


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 29, 2005)

"I agree, let's wait."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Paitence is good.  I wonder if we can bypass it completely?


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 31, 2005)

*Day 2 - the Crypt. Waiting for the Roper*

The group decide to wait and see if the Roper might engage something, or someone, in combat, and let them fight it out. After a few moments it gets apparent that it only briefly lost its attention, as suddenly it looks at you with a feral growl escaping the big, stony maws. 


[sblock]Initiative: 
24 - Chance
21 - Donedal
19 - Flar
17 - Roper
14 - Kemble
1 - Ionna 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

From a range of 80' Donedal fires 2 MW arrows into the Roper.

(+17/12  2d6(holy)+1d8 +3 damage, Threat 20/x3)

FYI I will be gone until Tuesday.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 2, 2005)

ooc: I'm still here, just waiting until after the Roper's action before I post anything IC.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 6, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts, battle with the Roper.*

OOC: I will NPC both Chance and Flar, seeing as Tyreus havn't made a response, and gabrion havn't been online since the 25th last month.

Quickly drawing his bow, Chance release three arrows at the roper. Almost at the same time Donedal strikes true with two arrows as well, killing the roper. The beast lets out a shriek before crumbling to the floor, looking like a pile of rocks.


[sblock]Initiative: 
24 - Chance
21 - Donedal
19 - Flar
17 - Roper
14 - Kemble
1 - Ionna 


Actions:
Chance used Rapid shot. Rolled 13, 15 and 17, for a total of 32, 34 and 31, 3 hits. Did a total of 61 damage.
Donedal rolled a 4 and a 16, for a total of 21 and 28, 1 hit. 8 damage and 7 holy damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Sep 6, 2005)

Kemble's shoulders slump as he looks despondently at the corpse of the slain creature.  *"Well, that was no fun,"* he pouts.  Then he remembers the roper's earlier distraction.  *"I wonder if there's anything down there...?"* he says softly, moving quietly down the passage.

[sblock]Hide +9, Move Silently +7[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

*("Fun means you walk away unscathed.  I like fun encounters.")*


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 7, 2005)

*Day 2  - In the Crypts*

Silently moving down the hallway, Kemble investigate the cave beyond where the Roper was hiding. A narrow passage leads westward, bending southward after a few strides. It snakes its way southward for about thirty feet before again turning to the west and opening into yet another natural cavern. No unusual features mark this cavern, beyond the graves carved into the walls all around. Another passage leads southward from this chamber.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

I check for any tracks (survivial +15)


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 8, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts*

Using a few minutes to scout the arrea for tracks, Donedal is left without any traces of any tracks at all.

Looking into the passage leading south, you see it continue to lead south for about sixty feet before turning to the east again. About halfway down the passage another passage branch out to the east, as well.

It is at this point that Chance stops, stares out in the air for a few moments, and then says: *"I will have to leave now. A message was sent me from a dear friend in need. Please, tell Lord Morn that I am sorry about leaving you in dire straits, but I am sure you will be able to handle it. Good luck!"* With that, the young man turns his back on you, and heads back the way you came.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

*"That is an odd way to leave." * Scratches his head.  *"Let us continue and godspeed to you Chance, do not meet any ill fortunate traveling alone."*

OOC: I will be offline until Monday.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 9, 2005)

Ionna looks back at the departing Chance, smiling morosely. "There goes a powerful warrior, and we are weaker for the loss though it will make us all richer in the end..." 
"Shall we proceed?"


(ooc: sorry about my recent absence)


----------



## wgreen (Sep 9, 2005)

Kemble watches Chance run off and scratches his head sadly.  _Great,_ he thinks to himself, _now they'll expect _me_ to be their trapspringer._  The halfling creeps softly southward, wishing he'd paid more attention to his grandfather when he'd tried to teach Kemble about the workings of trap mechanisms.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 11, 2005)

*Day 2 - In the crypts*

Seeing the strange man head back to the surface, the rest of the party now decides to continue southward. You look into the cave on the eastern wall of the passage. The reek of death hangs thick in the air, replacing the dry odor of the ancient graves with the more pungent and nauseating stench. No graves lines this walls, but loose piles of gear - a brestplate and greataxe here, a large shield and chain shirt there - litter the cavern floor.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 12, 2005)

Ionna muses to herself,
"The Underdark is full of enemies, and enemies of enemies."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Donedal chuckles at the enemy pun.


----------



## Tyreus (Sep 13, 2005)

*"Shall we continue?"*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

*"Aye, let us continue."*


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yes. I think anything of value would have already been looted. We should proceed down the corridor and try to find the Drow base before night falls above. Then we can arrange an ambush at a suitable location."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Donedal nods his head yes. *"The lady is quite knowledegable.  Shall we do the left one?"*


----------



## wgreen (Sep 15, 2005)

Kemble scratches his head and looks at the dwarf.  *"The left what?"* he asks.  *"Let's just move onward and see what we can see."*  With that, the little halfling creeps down the southern passage, keeping his eyes and ears wide open.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Choosing the passage leading south, Kemble edges slowly down the cave, looking for any traps. As the passage slowly stards to lead towards the east. All of a sudden a couple of crossbow bolts clatter along the corridor, one striking the halfling in the shoulder. The shots are coming from behind what looks like an old masonry wall about twenty-five feet down the passage. 

[sblock]Hide roll 17. Enemies spot roll 20.

Enemies got 1 suprise round before you are able to act.

Initiative:
Round 1
28 - Donedal
25 - Flar
20 - Enemies
13 - Kemble
10 - Ionna

Status: 
Kemble: 97/98
Donedal: 89/102

Actions:
Enemies: Rolled a 19 and a 8, one hit on Kemble who is flat-footed. Did 1 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Donedal yells *"Ambush"* and fires two arrows toward the enemy cross bowmen.

OOC: (Holy-Seeker) Longbow: +16/11, 1d8 +3 damage, Threat 20/x3,  If they are evil another 1d6 and the seeker portion allows the arrow to ignore conclement.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 20, 2005)

Simultaniously drawing their bows, both Donedal and Flar draw their bows and release a burst of arrows, aiming for the creatures hiding behind the walls. Donedal, screaming *"AMBUSH!"* hit with one arrow, and Flar as well. As the arrows strikes true, you see that these are drow you are fighting, and there are at least two of them.

Yet more crossbow bolts clatter down the halway, aiming for the poor halfling in front. One of the bolts hits the floor a couple of feet in front of him, but the other strikes true, lodging itself in Kembles hip. Just as the bolts leave the drow, you see another enemy aproaching from behind the wall; a spiderlike creature.

[sblock]
Initiative:
Round 1
13 - Kemble
10 - Ionna
Round 2 
28 - Donedal
25 - Flar
20 - Enemies

Status: 
Kemble: 93/98
Donedal: 89/102
Drow 1: 13 damage.
Drow 2: Unhurt.
Spider creature: Unhurt.

Actions:
Donedal: Rolled a 23 and a 19, one hit. Did 13 damage.
Flar: Rolled a 22 and a 14, one hit. Did 
Drows: Rolled a 8 and a natural 20 followed by a 13. One hit. Did 4 damage.
Spider creature: Moved from behind the wall and is now halfway down the passage towards you; about 15 feet away from Kemble.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Donedal, continues this round to fire at the drow.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 20, 2005)

Ionna draws out a twisted black rod from her robes and unleashes a powerful sonic Fireball at the enemies. (targeted to not hit any allies)

0oc: Empowered Fireball


----------



## wgreen (Sep 21, 2005)

Kemble scoops up a small handful of pebbles from the cavern floor and mutters a prayer.  The stones begin to glow with a faint silver shimmer.  He draws his sling as he cautiously moves back toward his companions, and loads one of the stones into the sling...

OOC:
[sblock]
Standard action: casts _magic stone_.  Will sling them next round.
Move action: moves back toward the rest of the party while drawing his sling.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: I will be offline until Monday.  Keep have me firing arrows.  Drow are my favorite enemy.


----------



## Tyreus (Sep 23, 2005)

Flar draws his scimitars and moves to strike the spider and move away, letting the spider come to him. (spring attack, 50 ft movement, +16 1d6+10)

(ooc: Next round Flar will activate haste and dervish dance. He will move out of the spiders reach after all of his attacks, using tumble to aviod attacks of opportunity. AC 26, 30 vs aoo, +2 scimitar +20/+20/+15/+15 1d6+13)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Donedal, reaches for an arrow and notching it pulls the bow string back....+16/11, 1d8 +3


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 29, 2005)

Kemble scoops up a small handful of pebbles from the cavern floor and mutters a prayer. The stones begin to glow with a faint silver shimmer. He draws his sling as he cautiously moves back toward his companions, and loads one of the stones into the sling.

Ionna draws out a twisted black rod from her robes and unleashes a powerful sonic Fireball at the enemies. The ball of fire arch its way to where the drow are shooting at you. It hits with a massive impact, an exposion of fire and smoke detonates where the drow were. You can still see one of the dark elves back there, but it looks to be dead. The other is nowhere to be seen, probably dead as well.

Donedal, reaches for an arrow and notching it pulls the bow string back. Seeing both darkelves are gone, the arrows strikes for the spidercreature instead. The arrows strike true, and the creature seems close to death now.

Flar draws his scimitars and moves to strike the spider and move away, letting the spider come to him. 

[sblock]
Status: 
Kemble: 93/98
Donedal: 89/102
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC: would I have a second arrow at +11?


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 30, 2005)

Ionna walks forwards, looking at the corpses. "So frail. So easily broken. If this is a measure of their power this should be easy... But we can only expect worse to come."


----------



## wgreen (Oct 4, 2005)

Kemble lets his shimmering stone fly at any enemy left standing.
[sblock]+12 sling with _magic stone_: 1d6+5 / 20 x2, range 50 ft.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 4, 2005)

Magic Missile.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

So are we dead?


----------

